# Kamui vs Hiraishin vs Sasuke's rinnegan s/t jutsu



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2014)

Which is the best overall?
Which is the best in terms of combat?
Which is the most versatile?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2014)

> Which is the best overall?


Kamui


> Which is the best in terms of combat?


Kamui (unless it's against FTG)


> Which is the most versatile?


Kamui


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2014)

My personal opinion:

Best overall: Kamui
Best in terms of combat: Sasuke's rinnegan jutsu
Most versatile: It's between Sasuke's jutsu and Kamui. Sasuke can teleport himself, others and even objects instantly (all without any kind of contact). Kamui on the other hand allows one to teleport (not instant), phase and teleport others. Probably give it to kamui.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 4, 2014)

Sasukes Rinnegan S/T jutsu is leagues above Kamui and FTG,,,, 

-JJ madara comfortably reacted to both Kamui and FTG,,,,,yet he got chopped in half against Sasukes,,,,
-we need to know more about the mechanics of his jutsu,, but from what we  have seen it is clear that sasukes S/T jutsu shits on both kamui and FTG


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2014)

Man like this is hard because their are still more things to see from sasuke's teleportation trick(shit don't even got a name yet) i am sure it would top the other two easily. While minato and tobirama still exist in the manga their moves have already been fleshed out(minato even admitted this) and obito might still have this whle double kamui thing(doubt it but it is this manga lol).

But yeah as for now i would say it goes like this.
Kamui is the best overall when both of the eyes power are considered. Long range warping, short range warping, "phasing", ninjutsu/ninja tool enhancement, storage/battlefield removal etc.

As for combat i would say sasuke is the best and most deadly. As long as you are in his warping area he pretty much can't lose. Teleporting himself, objects and anybody around him with just a thought is too broken.

As for most versatile it's kamui and i already explained it in the first question.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd say the best overall would have to be Kamui. Not only can you teleport yourself and somebody else, but you can also make yourself intangible. You also get your own private dimension where nobody except somebody with the same eye can enter. As far as combat-wise, I'd have to say Sasuke's Rinnegan S/T jutsu. It's basically Hiraishin without the seals, and Kamui without the time restriction and turning physical drawback. I'm pretty sure Sasuke can dodge any technique, and do overpowered things if he wanted to. Last but not least, the most versatile goes to Hiraishin. We've seen multiple versions of this technique, and each one has been better than the last. Minato still hasn't shown us his special version with Rasengan, but maybe he will eventually.


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 4, 2014)

Every teenager without a own house with a girlfriend will say Kamui


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm going with Sasuke's s/t.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Sasukes Rinnegan S/T jutsu is leagues above Kamui and FTG,,,,
> 
> -JJ madara comfortably reacted to both Kamui and FTG,,,,,yet he got chopped in half against Sasukes,,,,
> -we need to know more about the mechanics of his jutsu,, but from what we  have seen it is clear that sasukes S/T jutsu shits on both kamui and FTG



he reacted to Sasuke as well. And no, he actually did not react to FTG at all, but rather Tobirama and Minato's physical speed. After they appeared, the FTG is already done. 

and madara did not reacted to Kamui either, as he clearly failed to attack OBito twice, and obito was able to attack him, so not sure what are you talking about.


----------



## Fiiction (Jun 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> he reacted to Sasuke as well. And no, he actually did not react to FTG at all, but rather Tobirama and Minato's physical speed. After they appeared, the FTG is already done.
> 
> and madara did not reacted to Kamui either, as he clearly failed to attack OBito twice, and obito was able to attack him, so not sure what are you talking about.



I gotta agree with you on this one. 

Is it me, or are people over rating sasuke's S/T/ under rating 2 eyed kamui. I mean we all seen how fast double kamui was. And if you get sent to kamuiland its gg. Plus double kamui snipe.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2014)

Sasuke's rinnegan teleport is instant...two times kamui let obito barely avoid a ball gated guy and lee could intercept. 

Sasuke's is way higher up on the speed totem pole.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 4, 2014)

What Rinnegan S-T Jutsu lol.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Which is the best overall?
> Which is the best in terms of combat?
> Which is the most versatile?



First two depends on the situation while the last one I'd say Kamui so far


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 5, 2014)

*Kamui*, it allows for ranged warping (Kakashi- instant kill) and deceitful "intangibility" (confusion + fear factor), aside from the fact it can essentially warp you any distance in a moment (near-guaranteed escapability + ambush factor) and provides a safe haven for recovery which no one can access (Dimension). 

Large weapons and techniques can be propelled out of another dimension, and the reverse warp hole can create a fanning effect. 

Aside from ranged warping, you can warp a target through touch and keep them prisoner indefinitely.

FTG may allow for "instant" teleportation and warp-hole defense, but it requires tags which are troublesome. 

As for Sasuke's S/T, it has limited distance, which Judara clearly exploited. It also cannot help anyone but Sasuke.

FTG (when used on a massive scale) saved the entire alliance two times from utter annihilation (Minato), and even Tobirama was saving individuals. It can turn the opponent's firepower against them, without knowledge is extremely difficult to counter (tags) and allows the user to teleport people and objects at will. Kamui can also be used, and has been, to warp attacks away or allies to safety. In other words, Sasuke's jutsu provides no outside support for anyone, while these two do.

In short, Kamui balances offense, defense and support all in one on a more consistent and reliable continuum than Flying Thunder God (Tags, Tags, Tags), while Sasuke's technique is individual-driven, totally useless against large AoE attacks (limited teleport range) and provides no offense within itself (it literally just moves his body from one area to another).


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Kamui, it allows for ranged warping (Kakashi) and deceitful "intangibility", aside from the fact it can essentially warp you any distance in a moment.
> 
> Large weapons can be shot out of another dimension, and the reverse warp hole can create a fanning effect for Katons.
> 
> ...



He can teleport objects to hit his targets as he did when using his sword to pierce Madara. He can also teleport other people directly to him as he did when he teleported Madara right to his and Naruto's attack. That's not exactly "no offense". Not to mention it's the only s/t jutsu here that's instantaneous without any sort of prep. Kamui isn't instant. It's true that it has a limited range, but it doesn't exactly need an enormous range in combat scenarios.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> He can teleport objects as he did when using his sword to pierce Madara. He can also teleport other people directly to him as he did when he teleported Madara right to his and Naruto's attack. That's not exactly "no offense". Not to mention it's the only s/t jutsu here that's instantaneous without any sort of prep. Kamui isn't instant. It's true that it has a limited range, but it doesn't exactly need an enormous range in combat scenarios.


On a very limited basis, teleporting a sword versus the Kyuubi or the entire alliance... eh.

It certainly needs an enormous range, from what I gathered Sasuke's furthest teleportation was around 20m. He wasn't far from his sword either. 

That means he cannot avoid an attack that covers 20 square meters with this technique, and probably can't even teleport something much further away than that (so as long as the enemy is 20m+, it's useless offense). How many techniques in the manga cover 20 square meters? Plenty. 

FTG requires no prep, aside from mental thought. Obito is consistently shown immediately phasing through attacks, including Judara's attempt to hit him, so that's pretty much near-instant (though it's obviously the slowest). All three techniques require mental reaction based on the user, which is why Minato couldn't react to Judara's slash and kick, Obito couldn't react to Minato's Rasengan, and Sasuke couldn't react to Kaguya's hair.

If Kamui's oculars were united, it would be much faster and stronger.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> On a very limited basis, teleporting a sword versus the Kyuubi or the entire alliance... eh. I didn't bother mentioning the Naruto example as he was literally standing right next to him.



It's not just a sword. He can teleport any object and he's not limited to just throwing it at them (like Obito and kamui). He can literally teleport it so it actually hits them as shown when he teleported his sword through Madara's chest. 

And Madara wasn't standing right next to them. He was in front of them. Sasuke was easily able to teleport him right between his and Naruto's chidori and magnet rasengan attack. 



> It certainly needs an enormous range, from what I gathered Sasuke's furthest teleportation was around 20m. He wasn't far from his sword either.



No it really doesn't. Most shinobi don't sit back and spam huge AoE attacks and there's only a few who can even do it. 



> That means he cannot avoid an attack that covers 20 square meters with this technique, and probably can't even teleport something much further away than that.



It doesn't matter if he can't avoid it. He has other ways of avoiding those attacks. His s/t jutsu is easily the best when it comes to blitzing opponents as it's instant and requires no prep. Not to mention it can boast a considerable offense if you carry around the right tools.



> FTG requires no prep, aside from mental thought. Obito is consistently shown immediately phasing through attacks, including Judara's attempt to hit him, so that's pretty much near-instant (though it's obviously the slowest). All three techniques require mental reaction based on the user, which is why Minato couldn't react to Judara's slash and kick, Obito couldn't react to Minato's Rasengan, and Sasuke couldn't react to Kaguya's hair.



Yes it does. You need to get your seals around the battlefield before using FTG. Sasuke's ability doesn't have that handicap. Phasing isn't the same as teleporting. Obito's teleportation is not instant and never has been. I never said the phasing part of it wasn't. Sasuke's teleportation is instant and requires no prep to actually use it.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 5, 2014)

> It's not just a sword. He can teleport any object and he's not limited to just throwing it at them (like Obito and kamui). He can literally teleport it so it actually hits them as shown when he teleported his sword through Madara's chest.


No, that's pretty much baseless. He hasn't shown he can teleport "anything", he's shown he can teleport a sword and Madara, two rather small objects within 20m. 



> And Madara wasn't standing right next to them. He was in front of them. Sasuke was easily able to teleport him right between his and Naruto's chidori and magnet rasengan attack.


Are you suggesting he was further than 20m out? 



> No it really doesn't. Most shinobi don't sit back and spam huge AoE attacks and there's only a few who can even do it.


Most S-ranks have access to attacks that out-scale 20 square meters. 

Those who don't would simply gang together against Sasuke, combine their techniques and cover that range. 



> It doesn't matter if he can't avoid it. He has other ways of avoiding those attacks. His s/t jutsu is easily the best when it comes to blitzing opponents as it's instant and requires no prep. Not to mention it can boast a considerable offense if you carry around the right tools.


It's not the best- it has limited range and is utterly useless against people who are behind a large defensive wall. There is literally nothing his S/T technique could do to help him against Hashirama hiding inside a wood man. There is literally nothing his S/T Jutsu could do to help him against Jiraiya's Toad Oil Flame Bullet. 



> Yes it does. You need to get your seals around the battlefield before using FTG. Sasuke's ability doesn't have that handicap. Phasing isn't the same as teleporting. Obito's teleportation is not instant and never has been. I never said the phasing part of it wasn't. Sasuke's teleportation is instant and requires no prep to actually use it.


Sasuke's technique has limited range and he's yet to show he can spam it. Minato can warp thousands of meters instantly, back again, thousands of meters the other way, and back again. Obito can warp across country in half a second. 

You highly overrate this ability. It's literally nothing better than an instant first-step or close-quarter summon (objects, people).


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2014)

> Which is the best overall?
> Which is the best in terms of combat?
> Which is the most versatile?


1)I think Kamui, simply because its all range and able to teleport objects.

2)Sasuke's S/T simply because its combine FTG instantaneous and Kamui's lack of requirements. But it seriously limited by range.

3)FTG obviously. Instantaneous. Marked enemy in the other country is living dead, while Sasuke cant kill the enemy if he run away on kilometers or even less. This make FTG very effective in the fights. As support jutsu FTG also very usefull. It allow to teleport hundreds of people immediately, to teleport giant objects and so on.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> No, that's pretty much baseless. He hasn't shown he can teleport "anything", he's shown he can teleport a sword and Madara, two rather small objects within 20m.



Anything was hyperbole, which should've been obvious, but he's easily capable of teleporting objects as large as a human, which means any ninja tools could easily be used in conjunction with his ability, which provides a lethal combination. 



> Are you suggesting he was further than 20m out?



No. I don't know what the distance is and neither do you. What I'm saying is he's capable of teleporting people who're in his range right into his attack. That's a very lethal combination.  



> Most S-ranks have access to attacks that out-scale 20 square meters.



You keep saying 20m as if it's factual when it's not. You nor I know the exact range of Sasuke's ability. 



> Those who don't would simply gang together against Sasuke, combine their techniques and cover that range.



That's not happening when it's 1v1. 



> It's not the best- it has limited range and is utterly useless against people who are behind a defensive wall. There is literally nothing his S/T technique could do to help him against Hashirama hiding inside a wood man.



So is Hashirama or anyone for that matter going to hide the entire time? Not to mention there's nothing that suggests Sasuke can't teleport inside the structure. 



> Sasuke's technique has limited range and he's yet to show he can spam it. Minato can warp thousands of meters in a second, back again, thousands of meters the other way, and back again.



He used it 3 times in one chapter. If that's not spamming then I don't know what is. And so what if Minato can warp large distances. I'm speaking purely in terms of combat scenarios and warping large distances is meaningless in that context. If you want to talk about versatility then you can bring up how FTG and Kamui allows Minato and Obito respectively to warp large distances fairly easily, but in terms of combat that's meaningless. 



> You highly overrate this ability. It's literally nothing better than an instant first-step or close-quarter summon (objects, people).



More like you highly underrate it. It's the only one of the 3 that's actually very useful when it comes to blitzing as it's instant (unlike kamui) and doesn't require prep (like FTG does).


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jun 5, 2014)

kamui is the best: intangibility, pocket dimension, long range sniper, instant teleportation.
Two kamui eye are op..

Sasuke s/t is awesome but we don't know so much about it.
Third place for ftg.


----------

